# New Lathe



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi, assume that I came into a couple of bucks and wanted to get a new lathe that will be used strictly for pen turning.  I am not a wood turner who took up turning pens I learned to turn (what little I know about it) strictly to turn pens.  I don't even turn bottle stoppers, the only deviation is that I turn some key rings with pieces of wood that are left over after I screw up a barrel. 

All of that being said will a few of you nice folks tell me what your choice would be.  I have a mini now that is too light and has too much wobble in there to get the barrels round enough.

Also you might tell me what exactly I would have to buy to also do my drilling on this lathe.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 5, 2010)

When all the smoke clears, it is hard to beat the Jet 1014 VSI that can often be bought through Amazon at about $400 with free shipping.

Jet is great with customer service, they build a great and dependable product with ready access to accessories and parts. And they use MT2 tapers on both ends which means that just about every pen supply house has pen stuff that is easy fit to the jet.

There are much better lathes on the market, but they come at a higher price. Many times the lathes priced below the Jet turn out to be "throw away" lathes as replacement parts simply do not exist.

I don't like to call names, BUT everyone needs to know that Woodcraft's Excelsior lathe is pure junk. Woodcraft ( I think, a very good company) will give you two or three replacements, but in this case, that is about 2 months supply of lathes.

For drilling on the Jet, simply add a Jacobs chuck on a MT2 taper (about $30) and a drill bit.


----------



## ssajn (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree with Andy. The Jet is a hard lathe to beat. I have a 1014 (non-vs) and like it a lot but plan on selling it to get a vs that goes slower so I can do hand thread chasing. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but the Excelesior lathe is from Rockler not Woodcraft. Either way, it's junk. I had one and couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## arkie (Jun 5, 2010)

Excelsior lathe is a Rockler product.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's my choice! ONEWAY 1224 that I lucked into last December.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 5, 2010)

arkie said:


> Excelsior lathe is a Rockler product.


 
oops! sorry, Woodcraft and Rockler are interchangeable in my house. Same products, which one I buy from usually depends on who has free shipping or who has the 15 % off. 

Both good companies with good customer service, usually the same pricing. 

So that means my bench cookies (GREAT PRODUCT) came from Rockler, too? I thought that was Woodcraft, too, but they came from the same place as the excelsior. The old timers disease is setting in hard.

That P.O.S. lathe came from the bench cookie guys.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> Here's my choice! ONEWAY 1224 that I lucked into last December.


I don't know for sure but I think that might be (might mind you) just a tad over kill for a guy who only turns pens.  That completely aside from the possibility of having to tear walls down to get it installed.....


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 5, 2010)

And i think is costs a few cents more then the few bucks you mentioned . 

I totally agree with Andy , the Jet is a great little lathe and capable of making great pens and other small items as well as bowls and boxes up to 8" or a little more depending what chuck you get .
 As for drilling on the lathe you can't beat a collet chuck and a good MT2 drill chuck , 5/8" is best but a 1/2" will work great as well . The PSI collet chuck can't be beat for the price and it comes with a basic set of collets so you don't need to buy anything else just to get started .


----------



## tim self (Jun 5, 2010)

I started with a ShopFox 1742, small, light and as you mentioned hard to get barrels round.  Since picking up a Jet, the difference is night and day.  Highly recommended.  IMHO, this lathe cannot be beat dollar for dollar.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Shop Fox*

Is anybody familiar with the Shop Fox and Harbour Freight midi lathes.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Is anybody familiar with the Shop Fox and Harbour Freight midi lathes.


OOPS...my question answered before it was asked.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't KNOW this but the Harbour Freight midi lathes looks a lot like the Excelsior. Also, the Harbor Freight lathe says it only has a #1 Morse Taper - #2 is better.

If you can swing it, buy a name brand lathe.  Delta, Jet, Rikon are all good names.  I have a Grizzly and isn't as good as my Delta that I bought refurbished and paid half as much for.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Lenny (Jun 5, 2010)

I bought my Jet mini 1014 used through Craigs list for $260. 
If I was buying new I would go for the VS. 
I just added the PSI collet chuck and have been playing with it today.... makes drilling on the lathe fun! ...(and precise!!) I also have a Oneway Talon chuck and had been using the spigot jaws to hold the blank while drilling. While it did work to a degree ... it was nowhere near the precision that the collet chuck maintains.


----------



## 1dweeb (Jun 5, 2010)

I also have the Oneway 1224. I would take it hands down over any other lathe. I have owned the Delta ironbed lathe, 2 of the Jet 1642's (they both lost power inverter) my spare lathe is a Jet mini. The mini is okay but not in the league of the Oneway. The upfront cost is a lot more but after going through all the trouble I have had with the other lathes I wish I had bit the bullet and got this one first. I turn mostly pens and smaller segmented bowls.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 5, 2010)

1dweeb said:


> I also have the Oneway 1224. I would take it hands down over any other lathe. I have owned the Delta ironbed lathe, 2 of the Jet 1642's (they both lost power inverter) my spare lathe is a Jet mini. The mini is okay but not in the league of the Oneway. The upfront cost is a lot more but after going through all the trouble I have had with the other lathes I wish I had bit the bullet and got this one first. I turn mostly pens and smaller segmented bowls.


 
I think most of us would take it over "most" other lathes. It's great for sure!
However, Smitty did say something about a couple extra bucks NOT a couple extra thousand bucks! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 5, 2010)

Smitty,
I have 2 Jet 1014's, one VS, the other non-VS, both have given excellent service.
I'd buy another Jet 1014 in a heartbeat.

John
♦


----------



## panini (Jun 5, 2010)

Smitty, Can't go wrong with the Jet 1014's. Just scored another from the high school, got get a new motor and change bearings. Don't forget to pickup accesories from johnnycnc...good live center


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Lenny said:


> I think most of us would take it over "most" other lathes. It's great for sure!
> However, Smitty did say something about a couple extra bucks NOT a couple extra thousand bucks! :biggrin:



Great minds think alike I guess....ya beat me to the comment and that was exactly what I was going to say.  My guess is that for something in the range of $2500 it sure ought to be a bit better machine than a $400 one.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 5, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> I don't know for sure but I think that might be (might mind you) just a tad over kill for a guy who only turns pens. That completely aside from the possibility of having to tear walls down to get it installed.....


 

Not over kill.  That is exactly what I want and trust me you want to be prepared for when you want to turn things besides pen which will more than likely happen.  If you check the footprint it's not a huge lathe.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 5, 2010)

Delat 46-460------------5 year warranty and great customer service.
That is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 5, 2010)

ok, are we settled on the jet 1014 VS, becuse Smitty is not the only one looking for the lather. I also want to know how much accessories to go with this lathe is going to cost. Wether, or not if you guys ever had problems iwth the company backing up thier product. And, also can you turn aything else on that as for the bowl and other goodies.
Now the gospel :question:QSN. why is it then some of you guys have two or three lathes. can you fill me in on it, please?
BTW, I was already going bald then tried to rstore the hair loss with Rogain, but these Qsn.s don't even help. had I known this i wouldn't even spend the $50+ on Rogain and would have invested it towards lathe.:frown::bulgy-eyes:eace::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 5, 2010)

We have more than one lathe so there is no set up time.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 5, 2010)

I actually have a Rikon which costs around $300.00 - $350.00 from Woodcraft. Ocasionally it goes on sale for the same price with the stand included. It works great and is really easy to change belts. Literally takes 20 seconds. I solely use this lathe for pens. I've turned a couple small bowls on it but that's it other than pens. Just my .02.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 5, 2010)

I really love it when you guys get into these discussions, my first lathe was a garage sale bought Craftsman 2 thousand year old lathe(sarcastically speaking). the lathe bed was a single piece of pipe, and i paid 35 bucks for it. Anyway, when i had learned about this wonderful hobby, my better half was wondering how much money this hobby was gonna cost me:biggrin:. So i tried to keep it cheap until i decided that it was something i wanted to continue with. So within around 4 months of woodturning meetings with our local group, Don Ward being a member, had been talking about pens, sparked my interest. I found the smallest HF lathe ($
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




129 retail) at a pawn shop brand new for $70. I was able to justify the expense with the better half and have learned oh so much from that lathe. It is great for pens, and very small spindle work/detail work. otherwise, 1/4 horsepower just isnt enough power to do much else. It hasn't been much of a pain in the butt, but i do worry about parts for it, if the time ever comes when it needs them. With all of the experience i have gained from all of you and my lathe, I think the time is near to purchase and replace my HF lathe.( I have the old ginormous powermatic that i bought from Don Ward, but it is too big for pens.) Anyway, I was looking at buying the Jet 1220VS, but its $600+ and i'm not really sure if that is just extra for nothing when i have a larger lathe anyway. What do ya'll think?


----------



## 1dweeb (Jun 5, 2010)

This is the classic Ford or Chevy discussion, everyone has their preferences and there are probably no right or wrong answers. Another take on the Oneway 1224. I had no problem getting it through a regular door but I did take the top part off and move the lower cabinet by itself. The money for the 1224 is quite a bit more. Once I got past the initial sticker shock and made the purchase I do not regret it. I work 40 to 60 hours a week at my regular job and turn on the lathe as a serious hobby. I find that the time I get to spend in my shop is some of the most relaxing and enjoyable time there is. Whichever lathe you pick out you should invest in some good turning tools and a good sharpening system. Sharp tools make turning quite a bit easier and more forgiving. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## 1dweeb (Jun 5, 2010)

Phillip

I have more than one lathe in my shop because I often have a family member or friend that wants to come over and turn while I am in the shop. After waiting in line to use my lathe a couple of times, I just purchased the little jet and set it up as a work station for guests.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 5, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> I actually have a Rikon which costs around $300.00 - $350.00 from Woodcraft. Ocasionally it goes on sale for the same price with the stand included. It works great and is really easy to change belts. Literally takes 20 seconds. I solely use this lathe for pens. I've turned a couple small bowls on it but that's it other than pens. Just my .02.


 

x2 for the Rikon, I think it is a lot easier to change belt position than the jet, not sure of that because I don't have a Jet, just looking at the room to do it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Changing the belt on the Jet takes seconds as well . Loosen the motor and there are 2 doors to change the position , it's not rocket science .


----------



## Lenny (Jun 5, 2010)

With apologies to Bill Cosby ... I have 2 lathes because I can't afford 3! (yet)  :biggrin:


----------



## 1dweeb (Jun 5, 2010)

Lenny said:


> With apologies to Bill Cosby ... I have 2 lathes because I can't afford 3! (yet)  :biggrin:



That's how we all feel.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 5, 2010)

1dweeb said:


> Phillip
> 
> I have more than one lathe in my shop because I often have a family member or friend that wants to come over and turn while I am in the shop. After waiting in line to use my lathe a couple of times, I just purchased the little jet and set it up as a work station for guests.


 
Now, how far are you from San Antonio, I may want to drop by as your guest. you guys have a way of talking the better halves into giving in. We have to start a new class on that disscusion.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 5, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> We have more than one lathe so there is no set up time.


 
Gary, how many diamond rings cost yout to talk your wife into letting you buy extra lathes?


----------



## phillywood (Jun 5, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> I really love it when you guys get into these discussions, my first lathe was a garage sale bought Craftsman 2 thousand year old lathe(sarcastically speaking). the lathe bed was a single piece of pipe, and i paid 35 bucks for it. Anyway, when i had learned about this wonderful hobby, my better half was wondering how much money this hobby was gonna cost me:biggrin:. So i tried to keep it cheap until i decided that it was something i wanted to continue with. So within around 4 months of woodturning meetings with our local group, Don Ward being a member, had been talking about pens, sparked my interest. I found the smallest HF lathe ($
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seamus, you are such anice guy I wonder if you'd like to donate your older lathes to the newbie so, we can amke some saw dust around here, Ithink the veterans are getting tired of hearing to our hot air talks.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 5, 2010)

BTW, are we ready for the fianl verdict yet? Is the Jet 1014 the winner or not yet?
 I am still holding my glass to be raised for the final winner.
:bananen_smilies046:
BTW, I think we should ask the veterans here to donate their old lathes to newbies, so we can make some saw dust for their entertainment.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 6, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Now the gospel :question:QSN. why is it then some of you guys have two or three lathes. can you fill me in on it, please?


 
BECAUSE HAVING TOO MANY LATHES IS LIKE BEING TOO RICH OR TOO GOOD LOOKING! None of those things has ever happened to anyone I know!


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the jet 1014 vs and love it. I saw the Delta 46-460 at Rockler and was impressed. Between the two I don't see how you can loose. Just jump in and start swimming.


----------



## Bluefoxy (Jun 6, 2010)

Okay I'll stick my 2 bucks worth in. Go for the Jet or if you can afford the extra the Jet 1220 which will allow you to move up a gear. VS or not it makes no difference to the quality of what you turn.


----------



## KenBrasier (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the Jet 1220VS and love it.  It is well made and required almost zero set-up. With the 1" x 8 headstock and #2MT's it is very adaptable. It is a great improvement over my old Shopsmith (which I still use and is a great drill press).  But at craft shows I still take my homemade Treadle Lathe which draws a nice croud.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Jet 12-20.When I bought it they did not have the VS out yet.I have not had any problems with mine.A good solid lathe.Todd


----------



## phillywood (Jun 6, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> BECAUSE HAVING TOO MANY LATHES IS LIKE BEING TOO RICH OR TOO GOOD LOOKING! None of those things has ever happened to anyone I know!


 
Ain't that the truth brother? Amen. at least not to me so far.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 7, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Not over kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 7, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> I don't know for sure but I think that might be (might mind you) just a tad over kill for a guy who only turns pens.  That completely aside from the possibility of having to tear walls down to get it installed.....



I don't know Smitty... you can make little things on a big lathe, but it more difficult to make big things on a little lathe....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I second or third or whatever position I am in line on the Jet 1014 or 1220... I have an older Jet 1014 (Not VS which I would love to have and may get the conversion someday... my friend has a VS and I may switch with him and seeeee if he really notices..:biggrin::biggrin but I love the little lathe... it's been a real workhorse and have had little or not trouble with it in over 5 years of use.

I also have a Jet 1442 and the little lathe gets almost as much usage as the bigger one.


----------



## fyrcaptn (Jun 7, 2010)

"I came into a couple of bucks and wanted to get a new lathe that will be used strictly for pen turning. "
I'm not meaning to be a naysayer, and this is an interesting thread, but I just keep reading the original post over and wondering. Do any of you with the huge machines use them strictly for pens?? 
I could hunt squirrels with a Barrett light 50 but overkill is overkill. 
Before anyone shoots me for being ugly, I'm swear I'm really not meaning to.

I'd LOVE a Powermatic, or Oneway, or even an Oliver or Stubby etc. But for pens, and strictly pens I'd also suggest the Jet 1014vs. 

There are three lathes in the shop, the 'baby' jet, a 'mama' delta (my first 30 years ago), and the 'papa" jet. One day.....   I'd love a robust or PM, etc for a 'Grandpa' to round things out. It gets interesting with 3 of us turning in there but it happens at times. Its funny how often the 'baby' Jet seems to be just right. If only one lathe is going, over half the time, that's the one. limited in size yes, but still versatile.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 7, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> BECAUSE HAVING TOO MANY LATHES IS LIKE BEING TOO RICH OR TOO GOOD LOOKING! None of those things has ever happened to anyone I know!


SPEAK FOR YOURSELF....IN OUR 48 YEARS OF MARRIED BLISS, MY WIFE HAS OFTEN ACCUSED ME OF BEING "TOO DAMNED GOOD LOOKING FOR MY OWN WELL BEING.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a Rikon and it is much easier for me to change it's belt then the Jet mini.  I can turn up to a 10" bowl, which I have done.  I turn burls on it, without it's jumping around due to starting out of round.  Solid little lathe and it is coming out with a variable right about now.  I saw the variable on their website as now available.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 7, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> I don't know Smitty... you can make little things on a big lathe, but it more difficult to make big things on a little lathe....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> I second or third or whatever position I am in line on the Jet 1014 or 1220... I have an older Jet 1014 (Not VS which I would love to have and may get the conversion someday... my friend has a VS and I may switch with him and seeeee if he really notices..:biggrin::biggrin but I love the little lathe... it's been a real workhorse and have had little or not trouble with it in over 5 years of use.
> 
> I also have a Jet 1442 and the little lathe gets almost as much usage as the bigger one.



When I said overkill I was also considering the $2450 price tag on the oneway.. kind of like buying a Unisaw to make picture frames.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 7, 2010)

fyrcaptn said:


> "I came into a couple of bucks and wanted to get a new lathe that will be used strictly for pen turning. "
> I'm not meaning to be a naysayer, and this is an interesting thread, but I just keep reading the original post over and wondering. Do any of you with the huge machines use them strictly for pens??
> I could hunt squirrels with a Barrett light 50 but overkill is overkill.
> Before anyone shoots me for being ugly, I'm swear I'm really not meaning to.
> ...



Well much to my disappointment I did not learn to turn until I was 70 years old, never used a lathe before that at all, although I watched a few ShopSmith demos.  I learned to turn because I like wooden pens and wanted to make them, hence I'm only interested in turning pens.  I bought a cheap lathe that has served for 2 years but now I am getting more particular about how good the end products look so I want a better one.  I never preach poverty but I am not wealthy enough to spend $2400 plus on a single tool.  

I've got a pretty well equipped wood shop ... Delta Table Saw,Bosch Compound Slliding Miter Saw, Delta Drill Press, Delta Scroll Saw, Delta Jointer Planer, Dewalt Thickness Planer, Bosch Router & Table, Ryobi Band Saw, Delta Bench Sander, TurnCrafter Bench Grinder  and about any power hand tool you'd be likely to need...all are decent but few are top of the line.  Most of the tools will do better work than I can do myself, but I do have fun.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks guys, It sounds like most of you like the Jet 1014 or 1220 both of which are probably in my price range...I guess I also learned that I should get either a morse taper chuck and or a collet set for drilling on the lathe.  Now if all of you will just go buy some slimline pen kits from me I will be able to get this thing on order for the fall season.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2010)

Over the years the only name I have heard consistently with good reviews in Mini or Midi lathes is the Jet. And it is an extremely popular small lathe. Go a step higher into the 12X24 or larger lathes and you start seeing a few (very few) knock offs including a good copy of the get sold by Harbor Freight. But in the mini scale lathes I would stick with the Jet if I where buying one. 

For drilling on the lathe I can think of a couple of ways

#1 method (drill square blanks)
4 Jaw scroll chuck (expensive)
jacobs chuck for the tail stock
drill bits
Not the best choice for accuracy

#2 method (drill round blanks including getting square blanks round)
Spur center for head stock
live center for tail stock
a decent size center drill (Optional)
Use the above to turn stock round if needed
Collet chuck with assortment of collets (not as expensive as Scroll chuck and far more handy in my shop)
Jacobs chuck for tail stock
Drill bits.
Very accurate method of drilling

I think that pretty much covers the two main ways I know of to drill on the lathe.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 7, 2010)

I also moved up from a Shopsmith tho the Jet 1014 Mini. I love it!! Seems like they usually have a sale at least once an year and I think I got 20% off. If you can hold out.

Ken, got any more picks or plans for your treadle lathe....I've thought of making one but wasn't sure where to start...


----------

